# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  محاكمة مجرمي الحرب الصهاينة ضرورة وواجب عربي وإسلامي

## هيثم الفقى

*محاكمة مجرمي الحرب الصهاينة ضرورة وواجب عربي وإسلامي*
*الدكتور عادل عامر**بعد أن توقف مؤقتًا العدوان الإسرائيلي على غزة، والذي خلّف وراءه آلاف الشهداء والجرحى المدنيين الأبرياء، ظهرت دعوات كثيرة في العالم العربي ومن قادة حماس لجرجرة القادة والضباط والجنود الصهاينة الذين اشتركوا في العدوان الهمجي على غزة إلى المحاكم الدولية، قصاصًا على جرائمهم التي اقترفوها والتي رآها العالم حية لحظة بلحظة على شاشات التليفزيون. محاكمة مجرمي الحرب الصهاينة ضرورة وواجب عربي وإسلامي بل وواجب إنساني على كل صاحب ضمير حي، لأن ما ارتكبه العدو الصهيوني في حق الشعب الفلسطيني في قطاع غزة جريمة بحق الإنسانية كلها لأنها إبادة جماعية وفقا للقانون الدولي. إن غزة أصبحت اليوم مختبرا للإنسانية التي تغط في سبات عميق، تختبر فيه مزاعم دعاة الإنسانية وحقوق الإنسان, فإما أن تنحاز إلى القيم النبيلة والعدالة والحق، وإما أن تنحاز للعدوان أو تسكت على جرائمه مما يشجع الصهاينة المتعطشين للدم على ارتكاب المزيد من المجازر والجرائم والفظائع. إنه بالرغم من أن هجمات إسرائيل الوحشية ضد النساء والأطفال والمدارس والمستشفيات والمسعفين والصحفيين تعد خرقا سافرا لكل القوانين، فإنها لا تزال بمنأى عن المساءلة من المراجع القانونية والقضائية الدولية. إن إسرائيل استخدمت قذائف وصواريخ محرمة دوليا في عدوانها العسكري على قطاع غزة مما أدى إلى استشهاد 1300 وجرح 5300 أغلبهم نساء وأطفال، كما استخدمت قذائف حارقة ومدمرة ضد المدنيين الفلسطينيين في القطاع ما أدى لبتر أطراف معظم شهداء العدوان، وإصابة الجرحى بحروق بالغة. وقد كانت خطورة أوضاع المصابين نتيجة إصاباتهم بتلك القذائف المحرمة، أن كثيرًا منها كان عبارة عن بتر بالأطراف جراء القذائف التي يستخدمها سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي. طبيعة هذه الإصابات لم تمر على الأطباء من قبل، وهو ما يدلل على أن قوات الاحتلال تستخدم هذه القذائف لأول مرة، ومعظم المصابين والشهداء وصلوا إلى المستشفيات محترقين أو مقطعين إلى أشلاء. خبراء القانون الدولي في العالم العربي يؤكدون إمكانية محاكمة القادة السياسيين والعسكريين الصهاينة أمام محاكم إقليمية ودولية، لكن تهاون الحكومات العربية وعدم توافر الإرادة هي أهم ما يعرقل هذه المحاكمات. الخبراء يؤكدون أن أركان جرائم الحرب - كما وردت بنظام روما واتفاقية إبادة ***** واتفاقيات جنيف الأربعة- متوافرة في القادة الصهاينة، من حيث القتل المتعمد للأطفال والنساء، وضرب أهداف مدنية عمدا مثل سيارات الإسعاف والمساجد ومخازن الطعام والوقود وغيرها من الأهداف المحمية بالقانون الدولي الإنساني ويشكل استهدافها جرائم حرب. هناك إجماع على أن ما تفعله حماس ليس جرائم حرب وفق مقاييس القانون الدولي، وإنما هو مقاومة مشروعة ورد فعل على حمامات الدم الصهيونية. الحكومات العربية لم تكتف بالتهاون في رفع هذه الدعاوى أمام محاكم غربية ودولية فقط، وإنما تعمل على عرقلتها أمام محاكمها المحلية عبر الدفع دوما بعدم اختصاص هذه المحاكم، أو تجاهل الأحكام الصدارة منها وحفظها وعدم التحرك للمطالبة بمثول الصهاينة أمام المحكمة. الجهات التي يمكن تقديم مذكرات محاكمة واعتقال عن جرائم الحرب الصهيونية أمامها تنحصر في ثلاث جهات، هي: المحاكم المحلية العربية، والمحكمة الجنائية الدولية عبر تحريك المدعي العام للمحكمة الدعوى بناء على شكاوى عربية، وأخيرا المحاكم الأمريكية والأوروبية العادية. ويمكن محاكمة القادة الصهاينة السياسيين والعسكريين وحتى الجنود لو عرفت أسماء من شاركوا في جرائم حرب بغزة؛ لأن المحاكمة فردية، ما سيحول حياة هؤلاء المجرمين لجحيم إذا صدرت ضدهم أحكام؛ لأنهم سيصبحون مطلوبين في العديد من الدول لسجنهم. جرجرة الصهاينة إلى المحاكم الأوروبية ممكنة، حيث صدر مثلا قانون في بلجيكا عام 1993 يسمح بمحاكمة كل مشتبه فيه بارتكاب جرائم حرب، سواء ارتكبت في بلجيكا أو خارجها، حتى لو لم يكن بلجيكيا، وبموجبه جرت محاكمة أربعة من كبار العسكريين السابقين في رواندا، ورفعت دعوى ضد رئيس ساحل العاج، وثالثة ضد شارون. وعلى الشعب الفلسطيني -حكومة وشعبا ومنظمات وفصائل مقاومة - والدول العربية - حكومات وشعوبا ومنظمات – استغلال هذا القانون وممارسة هذا الحق. أركان دعوى جرائم الحرب ضد إسرائيل مكتملة، وحتى لو استخدمت الولايات المتحدة حق الفيتو بمجلس الأمن ضد تشكيل محكمة دولية لمحاكمة قادة الاحتلال فإنه يمكن اللجوء إلى قرار الاتحاد من أجل السلم الذي صدر في 3/11/1950، وأعطى الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة سلطة النظر في الأمر مباشرة وإصدار التوصيات اللازمة للحفاظ على السلم والأمن الدوليين، إذا أخفق مجلس الأمن في ذلك بسبب عدم إجماع الدول الدائمة فيه. أركان جرائم الحرب وفق القانون الجنائي الدولي تتوافر فيما تفعله دولة الاحتلال بغزة وفلسطين عامة، ومنها جريمة الإبادة الجماعية (قتل الأفراد وإهلاك ***** الفلسطيني كليا أو جزئيا)، والجرائم ضد الإنسانية (القتل الجماعي على نطاق واسع)، وجرائم الحرب (استخدام أسلحة ممنوعة دوليا كالقنابل الارتجاجية والعنقودية وضرب المستشفيات والتدمير المتعمد للمدن أو البلدات)، وجريمة العدوان (استعمال القوة المسلحة وغيرها). لكن ما يعرقل هذا النوع من المحاكمات هو عدم توافر الرغبة والإرادة الحقيقية فيمن يملكون استخدام هذا الحق قانونا وهي الدول العربية والسلطة الفلسطينية. وهناك التواطؤ العالمي والإقليمي والمحلي على عدم استعمال هذا الحق من الدول والمنظمات الدولية، وعلى رأسها الأمم المتحدة. وهناك أيضًا الضغوط الدولية على من يملكون هذا الحق التي وصلت للتهديد العسكري. كما يشكل النفوذ الصهيوني الهائل على المستوى الدولي، وخاصة في وسائل الإعلام العالمية التي تظهر جرائم الاحتلال بأنها دفاع شرعي ضد ما يسمونه "الإرهاب الفلسطيني"، أهم العراقيل أمام هذه المحاكمات. ومن العقبات أيضًا تحجج البعض بعدم توقيع الاحتلال على اتفاقية المحكمة الجنائية الدولية، إلا أن هذا لا يسقط عنها مسئولية هذه الأفعال التي تجرمها بنود الاتفاقيات الدولية والقانون والعرف الدوليين فيما يعرف دوليا بمصطلح "الاتفاق التعاهدي".*

----------

